# How to Survive a Road Trip with Your Spouse



## Administrator

Summer is the perfect time to take a road trip. Whether you’re heading off to a wedding or family reunion, or you’re simply hitting the open road, road trips can be a lot of fun. As exciting as the idea of setting out on an adventure can be, it’s important to be prepared for some of the challenges.

Spending hours upon hours in a small car with your spouse can lead to some tension at times, but there are ways to work around it. Keep reading to learn how to survive a road trip with your spouse.

*Tips for Surviving a Road Trip with Your Spouse*

The beauty of taking a road trip is that you don’t necessarily have to plan everything down to the minute. You can choose a couple of destinations you’d like to hit and get an idea of where you’ll be stopping along the way, but you always have the freedom to change your mind. Without sacrificing that freedom, there are a few adjustments you can make to ensure that both of you have a great time.

Here are some simple tips for surviving a road trip with your spouse:

*Plan the trip together.* You don’t necessarily need to know exactly where you’re stopping and staying but planning the highlights of the trip together will ensure that both of you feel invested and excited about it.


*Agree to be agreeable.* You and your spouse aren’t always going to see eye to eye and sometimes they will want to do something you really don’t want to do. The best thing you can do is agree to be agreeable – learn to say something like “that sounds great!” when you’d really rather do something else. It doesn’t cause you any harm to make compromises and it will lead to a more enjoyable experience for both of you.


*Take some time to be apart.* You don’t necessarily need to get separate hotel rooms, but find ways to spend some time apart so you can both do the things you want to do without boring the other to death.


*Be flexible about making stops.* Before you hit the road, talk about how often you’d like to stop for things like bathroom breaks, snacks, and just to stretch your legs. When taking a road trip, you have flexibility so you don’t have to worry too much about making good time.


*Engage and interact.* If you’re not in the driver’s seat, it may be tempting to distract yourself with your phone but you’ll be missing out on the opportunity to share the experience with your spouse. Find some silly car games to play, listen to a podcast together, or sing to some of your favorite songs.


*Trust your GPS.* If you have a specific destination in mind, put it into the GPS and let it do its thing. Directions are a touchy subject for many couples, so avoid the issue entirely by agreeing to let the GPS do its job.
You and your spouse know each other best, so you’ll have to put that knowledge to work in figuring out how to get from point A to point B without driving each other crazy. Take what you’ve learned here and start planning your next road trip! Good luck!

VS Glen, Community Support


----------

